# Router Jig



## midget (Apr 5, 2008)

Can anyone tell me the best way to make a box jig to use with a hand held router.
Thank You
John


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

John, Welcome. A copy of a dovetail type template is what I believe you are looking for. Bob will be by here and I am certain that he has previously provided a picture or link to a thread where this topic was discussed. You are in the right place. Your answer will be here. -Derek


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Try this: http://www.stots.com/tm.htm I have had my eyes on this for some time. -Derek


----------

